# Trying again



## dallas (Oct 22, 2007)

I cant' believe I am going to do this. I posted an ad on Craigslist and answered a few but haven't had any luck with finding a companion for my girl. So I searched a few rescue groups and found a possible match. I am actually renting a car since I have to drive several hours to get to her. I will meet her and see if she likes us. I am terrified that I will go through what I did this summer with the shelter dog. Please, any suggestions or words of comfort will be appreciated.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't be scared, or there's a good chance that you may go through it again. Be confident in your training ability and your leadership. Everyone has bad experiences. Michael Jordan is one of the (if not the) greatest basketball players ever. He made a lot of baskets, but do you have any idea how many he missed? How many games his teams lost? Anyone who tells you they have never failed at anything: 1. is lying to you, and 2. are more than likely miserable people because they are afraid to try anything becuase of the fear of failing. I'm a huge Dune fan (science fiction books). A constant theme with one of the factions of people in this series is this: Fear is the mind killer. And it's absolutely true. People that live in fear, most times can't even see the good around them, because they're always worried about what could go wrong. Be a glass half full person. You're not going to bring a potential problem into your house. You're going to give a homeless puppy a happy place to live out their days, and train them that way. Good luck.


----------



## dallas (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh here we go again. I called today to find out what the girl eats and she is in surgery being spayed. I thought she already was. So now I will have to crate her and try and keep my lonely girl off of her for a week. this is turning into another nightmare!!!!!


----------

